

A Entrepreneur/Hacker Vacation? - yresnob

Would anyone like to go to an Exotic location with a very fast Internet connection, some cool hardware, and TONS of contests, learning sessions and hackathon style events?  The resort would have a great outside and inside setup so you could move around and code by the pool, etc...  then at night gaming and contests with live music and entertainment and cool speakers...<p>I would spend 5-7 days here... in heaven!!!
======
Pirate-of-SV
Exotic location?

If palm trees and swimming pools is enough you should go to California :)

